# A Doctor's Appointment



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2009)

I had a big long post done and my computer pooped out on me. 

Suffice to say, I'm bleeding from the wrong places and having cramps along my abdomen that shouldn't be there.

I'm going to the doctor at 1pm. I had to take off work today because I couldn't stand up this morning.


----------



## bat42072 (Feb 17, 2009)

I hope everything goes ok at your doctors appointment...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 17, 2009)

AKK that doesn't sound good. Get better soon.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 17, 2009)

oh god i hope everything is ok


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 17, 2009)

Thinking of you:hug2:.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh Minda 

Have you been diagnosed with endometriosis?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2009)

no, but I'm thinking that might be the case with what I've read online.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that you're not doing well.  Good luck at the doctor's! :clover:


----------



## Flashy (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh dear, poor you. I hope the doc can help. If it's Endo, I have that, and if you find what works for you, it is very manageable.

Good luck, I hope they can help.


----------



## Becca (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh dear 

Whats endometriosis?

Whatever it is hope it isn't that 

Good Luck xx


----------



## lemon (Feb 17, 2009)

uh-oh that doesn't sound good hope you get better!!


----------



## Flashy (Feb 17, 2009)

Endometriosis is a condition where the tissue that should grow in your womb can grow outside your womb in other parts of your body (like bowel, bladder), and that can cause a lot of pain and other problems. That's on a VERY basic level. The link explains more though if you want to know more.


----------



## Becca (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't  Thanks for the info.

Hope your appointment goes well Minda  Will be thinking of you x


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 17, 2009)

Thinking of you! Hope all is going well and that the doc can find out what the problem is, and, more importantly, what to do to give you some relief.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh Minda, I'm sorry to hear you have this going on.

How did things go at the Doctor? I'm hoping it's something that can easily be cleared up.

thinking of you

Jan


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 17, 2009)

Yikes. 
I'm so sorry you're not feeling well, Minda. 
:hug:
How did it go at the doctors'? 
Emily


----------



## Pipp (Feb 17, 2009)

Yikes!! :shock: Just saw this! (I never have much time to check OT). 

How are you? :nerves1


sas ink iris:


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2009)

I was dignosed with Endometriosis 9 yrs ago and I can still feel the pain. I had it for about 6 yrs before any Dr. figured it out. After a Laproscopy procedure I finally found out what it was and was given a prescription and I never had pain again. It's no joke!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 18, 2009)

I just spent the evening in the emergency room. I had blood work, a urine analysis and a catscan. The end result is that the doctor thinks an ovarian cyst burst inside of me causing the pain. I'm on bed rest and pain meds for the next two days. 

I'm exhausted, so I'm going to leave it at that and get back with everyone tomorrow while I'm being ordered by hubby NOT to get up. I'll keep the laptop next to the bed.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 18, 2009)

You're being ordered by US not to get up, too. Or else!





(It's in your Admin contract).


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh goodness, Minda, I can only imagine how painful that must be.

You take it easy and _*DO*_ stay in bed. We'll understand if you're MIA for a while.

Take care - keeping you in my thoughts :hug:

Jan


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 18, 2009)

OUCH! Those can be incredibly painful. Poor thing. I get them a lot - well all women get cysts, it's what happens when folicles (sp?) ripen - but on some they just keep growing then they burst rather than drain away naturally.

The pain is terrible so you have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## irishlops (Feb 18, 2009)

my mum has 5 cyists on her womb, ovaries and.... bowel....
now her womb is gone and uteris. (hysterctiomy..)but she has them. i know how sore it is from my mum.
good luck


----------



## Flashy (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw, poor you. I hope that you do rest and that you start to feel better soon.

x


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for you
Are you feeling better:cry2:rainbow:ink iris::hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2009)

Ugh! this was my second guess for your condition from just what you first said. My mom had the endo many years ago and I've had one of the cysts but very mild. Yours must have been pretty bad! and the pain ..... awful!!! You poor thing 

Rest yourself. :hug: We'll be here when you return!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2009)

What she said!!

Pipp wrote:


> You're being ordered by US not to get up, too. Or else!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 18, 2009)

Yikes Minda, I just saw this!!! (been doing a mass catch-up today...)

It sounds horrible, you poor thing. I hope your hubby is taking good care of you. Rest LOTS! 

I'll be thinking of you! I hope you feel better soon...:hugsquish:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope you get better soon I had one burst while I was vaccuuming at 15. My mom thought I was kinding huddled on the ground then she saw my face was whiter then normal.

MY moms black and I am white being adopted at 7. Inside joke. 



I still remember that day hope you get better real soon.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 18, 2009)

*And what they said*

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> What she said!!
> 
> Pipp wrote:
> 
> ...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 18, 2009)

> > >
> 
> 
> HA HAHA I love this and this is what we are going to do to you if you dont take it easy!!!!!! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, Minda!
I really hope you feel a lot better soon!
Maybe you can stay in bed and watch silly movies and eat ice-cream? If not, I hope you are able to have a nice long, deep sleep. Hope you feel better very soon!
ray:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I'm being ordered by hubby NOT to get up.


*Listen to him!*


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 18, 2009)

Let your husband wait on you! Hope you heal quickly and feel better soon.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm thinking of you and hoping that you recover quickly and without pain!!! Take care of yourself!


----------



## Saffy (Feb 18, 2009)

Get Well Soon ! xx


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 18, 2009)

I am behaving, I promise! After posting to you all last night, I went to sleep. I woke up to (a bit painful) hugs from my daughter. Then I got up JUST to go to the bathroom and went right back to bed. I slept for a bit, hubby brought me breakfast, and then I went to sleep again. 

My sister called and woke me up around noon. I got up to use the bathroom, hubby brought me lunch. Now, I've moved out to the couch so I can sit up a bit but still be all covered up in blankies. 

It's a half day for the kids today, so hubby is out picking them up. When they get home they will have to clean Elf's cage and the ENTIRE dining room where her cage is located, because she has decided to show how much she disapproves of Mommy being sick by decorating the room in poos and litter she has dug out of her cage.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am glad your getting the rest you need, get well soon.


----------



## Becca (Feb 18, 2009)

Awrrh naughty Elf 

Best wishes  Feel better soon!! xx


----------



## Flash (Feb 18, 2009)

Geez you poor thing! Hope your feeling better. Rest rest rest.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 18, 2009)

Aww, Elf was trying to make the place all pretty for you! :biggrin2:

I'm glad you're resting! I hope you're better soon! :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey, it's Elf's way of giving you a pressie - poo and litter are all she can get her paws on at the minute 

Glad to hear you're obeying orders and resting. What are they (the drs) going to do for you after you 2 days rest on meds?

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2009)

HA! She was trying to clean it for you!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 18, 2009)

That does sound painful. (Mind you, I spent some quality time with a pile of bovine ovaries today in animal science lab trying to remove follicles with a needle to observe oocytes under the dissecting scope. I've seen more ovaries in one afternoon than most people probably see in a lifetime.)


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 19, 2009)

Pipp wrote:


> You're being ordered by US not to get up, too. Or else!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is it really in ur contract :? as in RO admin contract?!


I hoope you'll be muuuuuuuuuuuch better!!
im thinking of you right now Minda . i hope everything is well!

awwwh i'd love to see one of my favorite admin be better soon!

x


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 19, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> Pipp wrote:
> 
> 
> > You're being ordered by US not to get up, too. Or else!
> ...


Prisca I don't think it's in the contract, I think there is one. But that would be funny if she made all the admins sign a special contract that requires to take care of them selves before the forum.

Minda get better soon.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 19, 2009)

oooooooh! okay.. sorry im a lil thick..

GET BETTER SOON!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 20, 2009)

Minda how are you feeling today?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 20, 2009)

I was wondering how you are, also. I didn't see you until just recently on the board so I hope you were resting!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 20, 2009)

I slept a lot. I have my laptop in bed, so I'm really still resting. Last night I did get up to do the certificates for the Hoppy Valentine's contest winners, but then went back to bed again. I had some minor pain last night. Mostly it's just a dull ache now. I'm going to attempt to go out for dinner tonight (just 3 blocks down the street, and will come right back home if the pain kicks in). I'm so tired of being in bed!!!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 20, 2009)

That's good your felling a bit better. Just take it easy.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 21, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I'm going to attempt to go out for dinner tonight (just 3 blocks down the street, and will come right back home if the pain kicks in). I'm so tired of being in bed!!!!!


I'm exactly the same as you! I'm always trying to go out when I'm sick, moreso than when I'll well lol! I'll make excuses like 'we need to get some such and such' so I can get out to the shops or something 

I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. I hope the improvement continues! :hug:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 21, 2009)

I think I'm good...I just need to look into a hysterectomy.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 22, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I think I'm good...I just need to look into a hysterectomy.


My little sister had a similar problem and had a partial hysterectomy. They took the uterus but left the ovaries, so she didn't have to have hormone replacement therapy. She was very, very happy.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 22, 2009)

How you doing, Minda? Is Elf back to being her usual wonderful self 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 22, 2009)

Elf is doing better. I overdid it a bit today. I went and got nails done and then out to lunch and then over to my best friend's house so she could get rid of the grey in my hair. 

sigh...

So I'm going to bed early tonight.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)

Warm soak and relax!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm going back to work today...wish me luck!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 23, 2009)

Eek! 

Good luck, and take it easy! :hug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope you had a easy day back at work.

Dave


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 23, 2009)

Take it easy Minda. I'm sure your class missed you.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 4, 2009)

OK, today I went to a gastroenterologist. I made an appointment for Monday the 16th for a colonoscopy. Yet another day I'll have to be out.

Just because the catscan was inconclusive and the doc was GUESSING about the ovarian cyst thing...we want to see if there's anything wrong otherwise in my intestines and colon. If it's a no, then I'm going to have to go the gyn route.

Sigh


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 5, 2009)

Ouch. *hugs and vibes*


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 5, 2009)

Ouch, I feel for you. I hope it goes ok, and you can get some answers! 

:hug:


----------



## Flashy (Mar 5, 2009)

Good luck for the colonoscopy. Apparently it is uncomfortable, but not too bad, although you will fart like a trooper afterwards (be warned!). 

Sounds like the tests you are having now is similar to what I'm about to go through. So I do sympathise and I do really hope that they find whatever is wrong so that they can fix it (not that I want anything to be wrong with you, but obviously when you know what is causing the problems, then it can be sorted, or at least hopefully managed).

Good luck Minda.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2009)

Ewwwwwwww I am sorry you have to have that done..... but I hope it's just nothing or the cyst thing and it's over....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Good luck for the colonoscopy. Apparently it is uncomfortable, but not too bad, *although you will fart like a trooper afterwards* (be warned!).
> 
> Sounds like the tests you are having now is similar to what I'm about to go through. So I do sympathise and I do really hope that they find whatever is wrong so that they can fix it (not that I want anything to be wrong with you, but obviously when you know what is causing the problems, then it can be sorted, or at least hopefully managed).
> 
> Good luck Minda.


I know it's a serious topic, but I burst out laughing at this. I hope your tests go OK. Having a "mystery illness" isn't fun! I've been there, done that! I hope they figure out everything, though! Good luck!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 5, 2009)

It sucks that you have to have these tests, but I guess it's better that they make sure what they are dealing with, rather than just assuming.

I hope everything goes well (and for you too, Tracy)

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, I'm glad I planned it early in the day, so I can poot all day at home instead of going back to school immediately. LOL


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 5, 2009)

:laugh:LOL. I guess that would give your pupils something to talk about

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 5, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Well, I'm glad I planned it early in the day, so I can poot all day at home instead of going back to school immediately. LOL



My mum's had one a fair few times since she has Chron's disease, and she says that whilst it's not the most pleasant thing ever, it's not as terrible as people think. Do they give you any kind of aneasthetic for it?


Also, random question, but do your class behave for a replacement teacher? I can't imagine them acting up for you at all lol!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 5, 2009)

The first time I had one done, I was 21 years old...and they didn't knock me out. I cried and was ashamed the whole time.

This time, the doctor promised me he would knock me out. 

My class are terrible for substitute teachers. However, the LAST time I was out, they were SO bad...that I gave the few good ones each a choice of Reeses Peanut Butter Cups or Kit Kat bars (candy bars). I told them I'd be doing the same for the next time I had to be out...I think I might see better results.

Usually, when I'm out, I'm EXTREMELY anal about what I leave for the students to do. If it's a tough sub, then they are all right. Unfortunately, this last time, I wasn't prepared to be out, so that's why all heck broke loose in my classroom.  I'm STILL cleaning up and finding things missing...sigh...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Usually, when I'm out, *I'm EXTREMELY anal* about what I leave for the students to do. If it's a tough sub, then they are all right. Unfortunately, this last time, I wasn't prepared to be out, so that's why all heck broke loose in my classroom.  I'm STILL cleaning up and finding things missing...sigh...


Well, you will have reason to be this time..............


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 5, 2009)

LOL!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 15, 2009)

It's clear liquid day today!!!! I take the Dulcolax at 4 PM and then drink a gallon of NuLytely starting at 6, throughout the evening. 

UGH!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 15, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> It's clear liquid day today!!!! I take the Dulcolax at 4 PM and then drink a gallon of NuLytely starting at 6, throughout the evening.
> 
> UGH!


Oh, you poor thing! Are you allowed to eat anything? 

Turns out my mum has a colonoscopy tomorrow too- her doctor ordered one a while back, but they never called her in. She wasn't about to remind them of that! They realised at her appt the other week and organised it. She wasn't happy! Over here they don't give general anaesthetics for them, because if they were to perforate the bowel at all, they wouldn't know apparently....

Sorry for that ramble! I will be thinking of you tomorrow and I hope it's not too horrible! 


:hug:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll be OUT for it, so it won't be horrible, because I won't have to watch and cry.  Much better than my first go around. I hope your mom's goes smoothly, as well!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 15, 2009)

Minda i am so sorry the first time you were not knocked out, i thought that was something that was always done, i never knew they did them without knocking you out. I hope it all goes well, i have heard that it is not that bad, my dad had one done t his past summer and he said it was nothing. Good luck


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you!  

Well, I just took the laxative...FOUR pills! I haven't taken laxatives since the last time I had this done, over 15 years ago. I'm going to be ready to run to the bathroom! I've stocked up with extra toilet paper!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I've stocked up with extra toilet paper!


What about Reader's Digest?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 15, 2009)

good idea

the chalkie stuff is making me nauseas 

I just started drinking it at 6 pm

ugh...I hate this


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 15, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> good idea
> 
> the chalkie stuff is making me nauseas
> 
> ...



:hug:


Chalk says she hopes her cute face will cheer you up and take your mind of the other chalkie stuff.....










Seriously though, I feel for you. It will be all over soon though, and hopefully you can get some answers, and the all-clear!


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 15, 2009)

Minda - just got back in town and read this thread - hope you are feeling better!

Denise


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 15, 2009)

Awwww! I'd much rather have that chalk around than what I'm drinking! Thank you for the cute photo!

Thank you, Denise. I'm feeling nauseas and bloated right now. I've adjourned to the bedroom with my laptop, with frequent runs to the bathroom. This is just awful  I can't wait until tomorrow is OVER with! Hopefully they don't find anything wrong.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 16, 2009)

My father was doing the bathroom trots with ya! He has to have the pill camera test tomorrow: http://www.gihealth.com/html/test/given.html

He's had really bad anemia and getting iron transfusions every other week..... 

He wasn't any too happy about the chalky stuff! 

Hope your test goes extra easy and you find out what is wrong (nothing big!) and get all back to feeling good! (boy was that a weird sentence...... LOL)

:hug:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you!!!

I'm off now to the procedure. I'll post when I get home!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 16, 2009)

good luck


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 16, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm home, and so far everything looks fine...which means I need to schedule gyn apppointments and get that area checked out too...sigh


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 16, 2009)

happy that everything looks fine, but so sorry you dont know what is going on yet


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 16, 2009)

Ugh, poor you that you have to go through another set of tests and stuff! I'm glad to hear nothing is wrong there though. 

How are you feeling?

:hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, I sure hope things go smoothly with it all..... crazy all the test they have to do isn't it? Keep us posted!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm feeling all right, all things considered. I wish they knew more, though.


----------

